# offset or not offset? that is the question!



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

I will change soon my mufflers on my 65 gto ; I had written another post regarding diameters but now, I'm even more confused!
when I search correspondances in OEM sites, Flowmaster recommand 4X9" oval, 14" length with offset/offset in/out but Magnaflow
recommand the same sizes but offset/center alignment! so , at the end of the day, what should be the proper configuration?
because I see that the tail pipe is very close from others parts under the carriage and there is no much room for playing;
:frown3:


----------

